# Head injury, no appetite



## T_man (May 13, 2009)

I injured my head yesterday playing soccer, someone tackled me pretty hard while I scored a goal and as we fell his elbow ended up on my head. I didn't pass out or anything but a minute or so later i got this headache but was able to carry on playing but as soon as the game was over and I relaxed, I got this splitting headache that felt like the last time I got a concussion. I'm not sure if it's concussion but last night I had a fever, felt cold yet hot, cold sweats?
And since the game I've eaten 2 bags of crisps, 1 bag of skittles and a magnum ice-cream because I havent had the appetite for anything else even though it's been over 24 hours. Had about 4-5 glasses of milk though and I can feel myself being famished but don't have the appetite to stomach anything.
Whats more is I've had pretty bad stomach ache and have had a runny tummy, passing bowels about 3-4 times today including at 3:00AM last night although I havent really eaten anything enough to pass.

Anyone know what the problem is? And any way to un-supress my appetite? Will this 24 hours + (seeing as I'm about to sleep) really damage my muscle mass?


----------



## Marat (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like you should go visit your physician.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

Please tell me you went to see the doctor. 

(And no, you won't disappear in a day of not eating!)


----------



## T_man (May 14, 2009)

called the doctor n they prescribed painkillers n said wait 24hrs before an appointment but now 36 hours later n i still have no appetite


----------



## Marat (May 14, 2009)

T-man, just get to the doctor. From your symptoms it can be a variety of things. A concussion seems obvious given you banged your head, but that would only explain the headaches. From the rest of your symptoms, it just sounds like a viral infection. That would account for basically everything---from your headache to your loss of appetite to your frequent bowel movements. The painkillers will help you deal with the headache . Drink plenty of water; you don't want to get dehydrated. Get your rest and see your doc.  Maybe you'll get to be the next person across the pond to get swine flu


----------



## Built (May 14, 2009)

Nausea is extremely common in concussion. I took a bad tumble on my bike about ooooh a hundred years ago, broke my helmet and both my arms. The helmet saved my life - I had a "mild" concussion. 

I had surgery on my left broken arm. The right was busted at the shoulder, and froze as it healed. That was many, many months of excruciating physio and A.R.T., but I digress... 

That mild concussion made me so nauseous I couldn't hold down mom's chicken and rice soup. (think: projectile vomiting). When you can't hold down my mom's chicken soup, you KNOW something's wrong. 

I needed an injection of Gravol every morning for a WEEK just so I could hold down a plain piece of toast and my post-surgery pain and antibiotic meds in the morning. That's right - I had to be driven to the doctor's office every morning so I could get my shot. 

Good times.


----------



## T_man (May 14, 2009)

I hope it isn't swine flu. I'm not coughing or sneezing or anything. Yea spose it would be viral and it got "triggered" when my immune system was low, had hardly anything to eat that day maybe 2k cals, did karate for 2 hours then played football for an hour and I wetted my t-shirt in the changing rooms and walked outside with it on to cool myself down. My immune system would have been way down at this point.


----------



## nkira (May 14, 2009)

You should be talking to your doctor....ask him if you should get your head scanned, MRI, X-ray or may be CT scan.

Please visit your doctor.


----------



## T_man (May 14, 2009)

Called them again said my symptoms havent improved much and now I got an appointment in an hour and 20 mins 

lets pray its not swine flu and if it is, hope it shows and be glad i caught it early


----------



## T_man (May 14, 2009)

Just seen the doctor. I swear doctors these days. I swear they just wanna get things over and done with. Sigh!

At first she thought I was in ketosis. Got me to take a urine sample, but as I was taking my urine sample she saw the next person, got her to take a urine sample and then saw me after while the other patient was taking a urine sample. Wtf it took me 30 seconds to piss in the damn thing.

Guess what. I wasn't in ketosis. She then took a temp reading and stated it was 37.2 which is on the higher side. I thought the avg was 37.5 but I thought she knows best she's a doctor. . I thought we were making progress at this point.
She then went on to rule out concussion, fair enough, said it could be a virus and then prescribed me ibuprofen and paracetamol, told me to drink sweet drinks and ushered me out the door.

SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK 

What she told me is what I was THINKING anyways and I went to her to CONFIRM what it was. Furthemore she was the same doctor I spoke to yesterday and she told me to take paracetamol & ibuprofen. I did that, no help. So why is she prescribing it again?? And as for my loose stomach & stomach ache she didn't even bother going over what the problem was. I was literally in and out in 7 mins including waiting while she saw the next patient about. She didn't tell me how long to take it for and  if it was a viral infection like she stated, why did she just boot me out the door without investigating further or telling me the problem or anything!!


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2009)

T, was this an HMO ?

Cause those M'erf'ers know about as much medicine as much as my medicine chest does. Pills, pills and more pills....


----------



## nkira (May 14, 2009)

Clearly shes not the doctor for you...go get a second opinion. DON'T forget to bitch about the 1st doc when go for 2nd opinion, that way the new doc will take it seriously.

That always works......


----------



## Marat (May 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> lets pray its not swine flu and if it is, hope it shows and be glad i caught it early



haha sorry about that, bad joke. I was just being facetious. You don't have it. 

In terms of your doctor visit, it's definitely frustrating when they act like that. I've been there too. Actually, happened when I was feeling so sick I drove myself to the E.R. Doctors didn't give a shit there. Waiting two hours before I was seen. I was so sick that I passed out while i was signing in. They didn't do anything. Two hours later the doctor saw me and he was _complaining_ how all us college kids do dumb things during spring break. I was still at school during spring break. Eventually the doctor just shuttled me back into the waiting room. I wasnt feel well and I went home---they weren't going to find out whats wrong for a long time. After some more time, I called 911---i'm the same guy that didnt to the doctor after breaking my ribs, but i felt sick enough to call 911. EMT's came in spent some time treating me. Long story short, I didnt eat for 8 days and couldn't leave my house either. Nonetheless, I drank a lot and got a lost of rest. Ultimately, I felt better.

Like nkira said, go to another doctor and bitch about the first. It is their responsibility to at least make sure you have closure after your visit.


----------

